# Buon Vino Fill Jet Electric Bottle Filler



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2009)

I currently use the Buon Vino Super Automatic Bottle Filler and I am thinkingabout asking for the Buon Vino Fill Jet Electric Bottle Fillerfor Christmas (wife is always looking for something to get me). I bottled about 750 bottles over the last 12 months. I am looking for any comments on this pump, good or bad. Is there anybody that has one and reccomend or not recommend this. Is it worth the money?


----------



## Dean (Nov 13, 2009)

I use an ENOLMatic and am very happy with that one. I think the fill jet is close.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 13, 2009)

runningwolf:


I used the Fill Jet for 6 years when I ran a Ferment on Premises. Aithouh I had a few minor problems with it, I think they got themfixed when BV changed the design of the filler headabout 3years ago.


I still own a Fill Jet but don't use it. It still has the old fill head on it (it was a spare in the store), but I have a new head to install as well. Just haven't bothered to fix it up for use.


We bottle 23 litres at a time (30 bottles) and just use the standard siphon and filling wand. If I was going to bottle a lot at once, I would probably get the Fill Jet out,fix it up, etc. It was really easy to use.


Actually thanks for the reminder. Maybe I'll get it out and install the new head, and find some hoses. There's two batches of wine ready to bottle.


Steve


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 13, 2009)

good product over all....only glitch i ran into was of my own doing....used it once to transfer a light lees must......darn if you get any material in there, let alone a seed...then its disassemble time.....other than that its a very good item to have around


----------

